# worth trading up?



## detroyer340 (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a z7 and liked it a lot, thinking about getting another one. I only held the heli and liked how light it was, I've read a lot of good things about it! Not much help probably but I tried


----------



## bigblk350 (Jul 16, 2012)

haha mimic my confusion


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

z28 is a great hunting bows, never shot the heli m, but wich one do you like and shoot better. that's all that matters


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

I love my new Helim. If I was shooting binary I'd shoot Elite. Each to their own but after a double on opening day I'm keeping her for a long time.


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

As 'they' say....the grass ain't always greener...

I have no dog in the hunt....but if you shoot that z28 lights out, I can see no reason for you to trade. Beauty is in the eye of the bow your holding....love the one your with. 

Wait, I need to start listening to my own advice.


----------

